# Daftest dog names.



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I haven't heard any recently - not ones that I didn't like due to them being daft anyway, but have you heard any daft names that make you just think "why?"


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I think mine is pretty daft.

Compass.... German shorthaired POINTER....! I know why but we do get funny looks and asked "why"? all the time.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> I think mine is pretty daft.
> 
> Compass.... German shorthaired POINTER....! I know why but we do get funny looks and asked "why"? all the time.


I think thats a pretty witty name for a pointer.. they do follow their nose which is kinda like a compass for them.. I like it! I will have words with anyone who doesn't!


----------



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

My neighbour has a cat called Mr Tiddlesworth. she doesn't shorten it to a nick name, so every morning at 6 she'll stand outside yelling it to call him in.

My daughter has a friend at school with a shih tzu called Elgin.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know if it's daft or just lazy, but I have a friend with a dog...named Dog (or she possibly spells it Dawg, but it sounds the same)


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

FrankieT said:


> My neighbour has a cat called Mr Tiddlesworth. she doesn't shorten it to a nick name, so every morning at 6 she'll stand outside yelling it to call him in.
> 
> My daughter has a friend at school with a shih tzu called Elgin.


We have a kitten called Wheatley - I think it's a daft name and it doesn't fit in with the other pets at all; Benjie, Louie, Sadie, Socks, Madam, Gin, Tonic, Storm, Bart.... Wheatley... nope doesn't fit at all!

(I didn't pick it though and it fits better than Domino which is what he was originally called)


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I know a Bullmastiff called Tinkerbell. Gorgeous though she is, she isn't any tiny little fairy!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

rottiemum said:


> I don't know if it's daft or just lazy, but I have a friend with a dog...named Dog (or she possibly spells it Dawg, but it sounds the same)


I do shout "dogs" when I have all 3.. or dog when I'm annoyed at one..

I'd never call one dog though...


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

There was a pretty funny one the other day, an old guy was calling his terrier 'DUDE! DUDEY COME HERE!' :lol:
I'm pretty sure i've heard someone call their dog 'poo' before aswell lol  
Years ago there was a man with a border collie called Bramble which i actually think is quite cute  it's unusual though and doesn't really make any sense lol


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

There was a staffy in the vets once called Steve... Which made me chuckle...
Must have heard some daft ones but cant thinik of any right now...


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I know a dog called Dude XD

I also know a pair called Nugget and Loi Loi, but I think Loi Loi might be a Hawaiian or Irish name or something, daft sounding, fun to say but very cute


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

I used to know someone who would take in strays. They had one called Ticky, because when they found her she was covered in ticks...one called TJ, which stood for Ticky Jr., because he looked like her...and one called Mama Dog, because she was pregnant when they got her and had puppies soon after. She was called that ever after, though she never had any more puppies.


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

my dogs name is Guf (thats the one of russian hip-hop singers) , but in my language it sounds like Goof... people always do this =>  LOL


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I know a Chihuahua called Zorro, which I think is pretty awesome.
Also a collie called Bloke.. dont understand that one unless its to stop well meaning relatives asking if you have a bloke yet. Coz you can say 'yes, I do!':w00t:


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, and I know someone with a mini pin called Evan.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

My dobe's name is Rupert, that seems to make people smile  Well, he has a lot of names. Rupert, Rupert the bear, 'Wupert de beeer', Bear Attack, Grizzly, Dober-bum. Its kind of a miracle he knows his own name :blush:


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Also a collie called Bloke.. dont understand that one unless its to stop well meaning relatives asking if you have a bloke yet. Coz you can say 'yes, I do!':w00t:


:lol::lol::lol: !!!!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> I know a Chihuahua called Zorro


my mums chihua called "Deep Pocket" hahah... but we call him Vanechka... funny isn't it? its Russian name of little Ivan..


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Loads - lots of my customers have peculiar names for their dogs:

JRT called Flea-bag, shortened to Flea;
Lurcher, called Tetley, because he was the EXACT colour of tea;
GSD called Deputy Dawg;
Two WHW brothers, Mac n Tosh;
Rottie, called Tinkerbell
Mastiff called Titch (would have liked to have known his Dad!)
Shih-tzu called Gizmo - most apt, he had the biggest eyes ever;

shall I go on ???


----------



## mama_abz (Apr 27, 2011)

I used to know a girl who had a dog, cat and mouse. 

dogs name - Cat
Mouse name - Dog
Cats name - Mouse


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I used to know a woman who had two enormous rotties called Fifi and Twinkle and my first ever dogs full name was Bodgeria, Brindle, Bobbletops, Bow but we just called him Bodger though .


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> I know a Chihuahua called Zorro, which I think is pretty awesome.
> Also a collie called Bloke.. dont understand that one unless its to stop well meaning relatives asking if you have a bloke yet. Coz you can say 'yes, I do!':w00t:


I love it when people give their Chihuahuas really big heroic names! I love the irony


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

A papillon was called bog-brush

A pointer called Fraoch, pronounced Frook, which is Gaelic for heather.
Image shouting Frook off, lol.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

My brother had a friend with a cat called Dog and a dog called Cat.
my sister's cat is called Dave :lol: and her old hamster was called Ballsack :hand: 

I get told Tula and Iver are darft names  our next dog will be called Groove  then we'll have our Hoobs :lol:


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I thought Rupert a daft name when I got my Rupert and only kept it coz he answered to it. Turned out he was as daft as his name though :lol: No offence to anyone else with a Rupert, I just really didn't like the name at first.

I knew a little black terrier type dog called Engelbert and another really small dog called Titan.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

i met a bloke in town a few years ago who asked what my dogs name is i said dai bach a sausage he said his jack russel was called mr jones not daft but most people think i'm daft for calling my boy dai (mainly my aunty) my next dachshund i want to call him damian


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a miniature dachshund called Womble.

I used to have a cat called Mouse.

And I groom 2 shih tzus called Lancelot & Guenevere!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

abbieandchi said:


> I love it when people give their Chihuahuas really big heroic names! I love the irony


Id love a little 4Iber called Thor, God of Thunder!!! (the whole thing too).
Would be fab to be sat at the vets and have them call out "Thor, God of Thunder Smith, please!".
...whilst you go in with a teeny, ickle ratdog!!:lol:


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

When i was out with the dogs last night we met a black lab called Andrew


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Kiva  ha ha ha
could be worse though, i could spell it properly!! Caoimhe :huh: lol

before we picked her name my oh did suggest 'sit'  such a silly man


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Paula07 said:


> When i was out with the dogs last night we met a black lab called Andrew


ha ha ha ha ha thats my son's name :w00t:


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I get the odd looks as my greyhound's called Throp, its often followed by :blink:"Rob?". I didn't name him, its a shortening of his official name Thropster & what he was known as in kennels so it stayed.

The name i've disliked the most is Derek:blush: which isn't really daft i suppose.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I know someone with a dogs called Jolene, Fibble and one called Wiper.
Out of all the names in the world, the chances of picking Jolene, Fibble and Wiper for your three staffies...still guess you're not going to call the name and get several coming running at the park.
Naomi


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Not really 'daft' as such but there's a lovely staffy x we meet at the park sometimes; a HUGE girl she is (crossed with a pony perhaps :lol, built like a tank..... called Buttercup. Always makes me smile!


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

My friend's Golden is called Eric .....not sure on that myself:nonod:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

My friends used to have a great big dopey english pointer, they called him Jet because he always acted as though he had jet lag! So more apt that daft I suppose.

A colleagues dog walker takes another dog at the same time as hers and its called Lampard ??


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't know about daft Dog names but I do know about daft Dog nicknames.

The wife insists to refer to Oscar as 'Silly Billy Bum Bum' :blush:

I'm teaching him to be an attack Dog every time he hears the phrase.

Kill or cure you can always find a solution to every problem!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Zaros said:


> The wife insists to refer to Oscar as 'Silly Billy Bum Bum' :blush:


my mother call my border terrier Shabby Bony Ass... don't know did i translate it right.. haha


----------



## CKD1 (Dec 16, 2011)

I think Rufus is a daft name for a dog but he's named after computer game character so that makes it ok :001_tongue:

I've had some daft names for other pets, I had an evil rabbit called Mr Fluff and guinea pigs called Chip, Pepper and James Brown


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Dober said:


> My dobe's name is Rupert, that seems to make people smile  Well, he has a lot of names. Rupert, Rupert the bear, 'Wupert de beeer', Bear Attack, Grizzly, Dober-bum. Its kind of a miracle he knows his own name :blush:


Thats Nothing Louie has: Lou - lou, Louby, Lou, Screwball, Screwy (Our trainer even calls him that), Lou-pop, Woo-woo (yes he answers to it) oh it goes on but the best is my little girl. She will answer to every other dogs name - even Flynn (my friends dog) and has been known to come to "Penisface"..



thedogsmother said:


> I used to know a woman who had two enormous rotties called Fifi and Twinkle and my first ever dogs full name was Bodgeria, Brindle, Bobbletops, Bow but we just called him Bodger though .


I know of two adorable staffies Fifi and Lola, mother and daughter and they were so lovely!



Kivasmum said:


> Kiva  ha ha ha
> could be worse though, i could spell it properly!! Caoimhe :huh: lol
> 
> before we picked her name my oh did suggest 'sit'  such a silly man


I did suggest "Oi" as a name once.. I tend to shout it a lot... :lol:



Coffee said:


> Not really 'daft' as such but there's a lovely staffy x we meet at the park sometimes; a HUGE girl she is (crossed with a pony perhaps :lol, built like a tank..... called Buttercup. Always makes me smile!


Thats what I was thinking of, I met a lab Christmas Day - Butterscotch her name was - what a name!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

oh.. remembered.. i knew Central Asian Shepherd Dog called Bulldozer... he actually is... LOL


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

One toy poodle pup I sold is called 'Salad'


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Years ago we had a GSD called Beethoven, his son was called Amadeaus. 

Now we have greyhound Button which is a shortened version of her racing name and an italian greyhound called Tabitha which is what OH chose for her and gets shortened to Tabby. To me it sounds more like a cats name than a dogs.

A puppy we bred is called Ga Ga as her KC name is Lady Ga Ga


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

A Mastiff bitch called 'Donkey', after the Shrek character suposedly. 

Best pedigree Labrador name, Holdgate Willie, makes me chuckle every time, childish I know


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Also a collie called Bloke.. dont understand that one unless its to stop well meaning relatives asking if you have a bloke yet. Coz you can say 'yes, I do!':w00t:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Someone I knew had two dogs called "Heckler" and "Koch" - manufacturer of weapons systems. Wouldn't like to name dogs after a weapons manufacturer anyway (seems bad ju-ju to me!!) but I would relish shouting 'Koch' in the park even less.....for so many reasons :w00t::nonod:.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

SLB said:


> I think thats a pretty witty name for a pointer.. they do follow their nose which is kinda like a compass for them.. I like it! I will have words with anyone who doesn't!


The dallie, (tyson when we adopted him ), we called Measle to begin with , but you don't 'alf feel a 'nana shouting "meASel" across a field, being asked if it itched twice was enough....


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

oh yeah... chinese crested dog called "Tampax" 
and chihuahua Tyson..


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

I dont think any names are silly...... I like funny ones, jokey ones, and proper ones 

I have a cat called Pudding.... some thought thatwas stupid 

there was a puppy at puppy class called Mr Darcy hahahhahahha brilliant


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

oh and yesterday I met a Samwise (as in lord of the lings hahahhaha) loved it


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Groom with Love said:


> oh.. remembered.. i knew Central Asian Shepherd Dog called Bulldozer... he actually is... LOL


sweet LORD!!! has this dog been photoshoped at all??


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Always wanted to call a dog Dfer.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

My dogs full name is Generated Anomaly or Jenny for short. She is named after a Doctor Who character as my kids are massive fans, plus she is a complete unknown breed wise so it kind of suits her


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Always wanted to call a dog Dfer.


I met a JRTx in town a few weeks back and it was with an older woman and a little girl - I asked his name and in a true comedian style she said "Dfer" which made me go "Dfer?"  and then she went "Yeah, Dfer dog" I was so amused I'd never heard it before! And from a 7 year old girl - hilarious.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

SLB said:


> I met a JRTx in town a few weeks back and it was with an older woman and a little girl - I asked his name and in a true comedian style she said "Dfer" which made me go "Dfer?"  and then she went "Yeah, Dfer dog" I was so amused I'd never heard it before! And from a 7 year old girl - hilarious.


Yep- love it- heard it on a TV programme years and years ago and ever since have wanted to name a dog that- Dexter came called Dexter tho- although dexter/Dfer pretty close- may change it LOL


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

vickieb said:


> sweet LORD!!! has this dog been photoshoped at all??


unfortunately not... he is huge. 90cm and 112 kg..

Ñðåäíåàçèàòñêàÿ îâ÷àðêà Áóëüäîçåð


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

One of my cavs is Havoc cos thats what she causes.I had a cav who was officially Holly but became known byeveryone as Piglet shorterned to Pigs. She went to Crufts in agility and my friend was embaressed to shout "Piggs " in the ring i thought it funny


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

I know a fantastic greyhound named Forrest - brilliant name!!! (Run Forrest, Run!!!!)


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

My GSD while in rescue was called Dodo   

Off topic but I have a friend whos twin boys are called Alex and Zander....


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Zaros said:


> I don't know about daft Dog names but I do know about daft Dog nicknames.
> 
> The wife insists to refer to Oscar as 'Silly Billy Bum Bum' :blush:
> 
> ...


I have told my sister this is what I'm going to do with kiva, everytime she calls her Kiev!! Lol


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> Always wanted to call a dog Dfer.


D for Dog?? heh

I know someone thats called their dog Dfer


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

My parents first dog was called Alexander .

I didn't name Mia, but I get odd looks if anyone catches me calling her MooFace.

There is also a Womble at her daycare .

I once met a Deerhound called Griswald. At first I thought it was really weird but the name has actually grown on me!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

My friend called his rabbit Bunny, Destroyer of Worlds.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> I have told my sister this is what I'm going to do with kiva, everytime she calls her Kiev!! Lol


My Sister called her daughter Maya... it just prompted Mayo.
My cousin has a little boy called Jafar (Jaffa cake) but she lives in Germany so i guess it's normal. 
And my sister also pinched my "future childs" name for the one that she's pregnant with now - Evie, so I'm insisting on calling her Evelyn now :lol:

But all that is OT


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

A few of my others that don't seem daft to me any more but are really.

My show greyhound William was called Willie when he came to me. He was born in Northern Ireland and his show name was Billy the Kid needless to say they wouldn't call him Billy so he was Willie. No way I was shouting Willie at the park could you imagine if he got lost

Have you seen my big Willie?:w00t:

Buck people sometimes think I am calling him f***.

And Willow not a daft name but people think he is a bitch. He should have been a bitch and his name would have been Willomena which is the female version of William. When we found we had to have a dog we shortened iot to Willow.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I can't believe i forgot my neighbours dog ' Swallow' apparently the litter all had bird names. I confess i have to muffle adolescent sniggers when we walk together and they recall her, " Swallow come":blush::


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

moonviolet said:


> I can't believe i forgot my neighbours dog ' Swallow' apparently the litter all had bird names. I confess i have to muffle adolescent sniggers when we walk together and they recall her, " Swallow come":blush::




Did she name the next one Spit? :lol:


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Kivasmum said:


> Kiva  ha ha ha
> could be worse though, i could spell it properly!! Caoimhe :huh: lol


My horses name is Caoimhe :huh: What's wrong with it? :blush:

I don't actually like the name Cooper much, I wouldn't have chosen it, it's a bit to 'chavvy' for me. I have a slightly posh accent so I sound odd shouting it :blush: But he came with it and it suited him so we stuck with it


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I *know of* someone who called their dog 'Bastard'


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

My hubbys mate had a Rottie called Steve


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I know of someone who has a lovely english Bull terrier called.............................................................................




Mavis :lol: :lol:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. I used to live next door to a bloke who really thought he was ten men and they bought a labrador and their little girk insisted on calling it "flopsey" i mean a rabbit yes... I also minded a friends jrt and that was called "muffinhead". Not something i particularly liked shouting round the woods on a walk


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Did she name the next one Spit? :lol:


I wonder if i could keep a straight face suggesting Spit as a name if they get another


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

haha some great ones on here i dont think i really know of any funny ones apart from my grizzler who also answers to grizz, smizz, smizzlets, grizzlet niffy bottom, fluffy bum... etc etc.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> I know of someone who has a lovely english Bull terrier called.............................................................................
> 
> Mavis :lol: :lol:


I know a Bull mastiff x SBT called that - it oddly suits those breeds though..


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

My sister used to have a dog called Frank


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

We have a few clients with weird names. Well I think they are weird. lol
Hovis - BT
Nan - Poodle
McCreedy - BT (Do love this name though)
But my favourite is,
Busterbaby - Poodle. I was the one who answered the phone the first time this lady booked in and I felt awful cause I was so surprised at the name and when I repeated it my colleague burst out laughing which sent me in a laughing fit and it was so embarrassing, thankfully she was very understanding.. It didn't help that my colleague was literally on the floor laughing her head off  lol


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> My sister used to have a dog called Frank


Our cat Max was called Frank when we got him from the RSPCA but I really had to change it :nono:

Rascal is unusual but he is named after a family member who was killed in Afghanistan in 2010 shortly before the litter were born (his nickname was "The Rascal"). He wasn't going to be called anything else and yep, lives up to his name  He gets called Scallywag and Tinkle Tots a lot (by me)

I really don't like the majority human male names for male dogs but oddly most female names seem to adapt far better to female dogs or is it just me?
Although one exception to that is one of Rascal's sisters who is called Mary after the breeder ....(apologies if anyone has a dog called Mary)


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Paula07 said:


> When i was out with the dogs last night we met a black lab called Andrew


I know a black lab called Sarah. Seems wrong, just too human.

Wonder if Andrew and Sarah would make a lovely couple?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

At least no one has said Dougie lol


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

my westie is called mac, know other westies are called poppy and alfie also a pair of westies call mac and intosh

macs friends are tiggy wiggy, jerry, dana, maggie and sally ( all greyhounds in same household)

tily (a lurcher)

susie (black cocker spaniel)

april (black lab)

ellie (jack russel cross)

lexie (yorkshire terrier)

just to name a view


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

A guy down were my cousin lives. Has a staffy pup called ' Celtic' ut:ut:

So he gets a few odd looks and got a sore face so too speak, when he was shouting his dog to come back after the recent old-firm game when Celtic beat Rangers. 
He lives behind Ibrox stadium, the home of Glasgow Rangers Football club. Whos biggest rivals are Glasgow Celtic football club !! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

plus bill (terrier cross)

frank (great dane)

bella (lurcher)

snoopy (springer spaniel)

moe (springer spaniel)

dell, casey and paddy (all dalmations)

bonnie (border collie)


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

There used to be two collies on the obedience circuit, owned by the same person, called Jessica Jampot and Timothy Teacup.....


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

Lexiedhb said:


> Always wanted to call a dog Dfer.


We get a couple of Dfer's in boarding, also a cat called Cfer. :lol:



moonviolet said:


> I can't believe i forgot my neighbours dog ' Swallow' apparently the litter all had bird names. I confess i have to muffle adolescent sniggers when we walk together and they recall her, " Swallow come":blush::





Sleeping_Lion said:


> Did she name the next one Spit? :lol:


My plecs (sucky fish) are called Spit and Swallow courtest of my OH and his sensible grown up humour. :blush: :hand:

We have a Lab called Albert- he's grown into it now he's an old boy but when he was a nutty puppy, it raised a few smiles.

One of the cats is called Graham- It was Grace (with Will) until he got here and discovered he wasn't actually a girl. :lol:

My BIL has got a Spinone called Einstein which actually really suits him because he looks wise... even if he doesn't act it. :lol:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't know many doggie Wierd names although I'm insisting on calling my next pup apple I love the name, actually got it off someone on here (applesmom)


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

If we ever got another boy (which we wont with grizz) we would have loved to have called him growler goes well with grizzler.
If we do get another it will be a girl and have no idea on girly names hubby only likes funny dog names too not human ones.


----------



## Livesey (Sep 28, 2011)

My friends dog is called dave, my next door neighbours dog is called cleveland (he's a black lab - you'll get it if you've ever seen family guy!) 

We have two goldfish called Trevor (OH's choice) and fernado (my choice just to annoy hubby


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Squeeze said:


> There was a staffy in the vets once called Steve... Which made me chuckle...
> Must have heard some daft ones but cant thinik of any right now...


My brother used to have a rough collie called Steve.

When I was trying to think of a name for Joshua, a friend of mine suggested I call him Asbo. Forever after he insisted on referring to him as Asbo!

This same friend swore that he had a neighbour with a cat called Orgasm. I have never know whether to believe him:blush:


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Some very funny names lol.

My mates 2 dogs are called dollar n dimes, i love the names but they are funny. 

Alot of people ask why did i called my biy stanlie but i really think it suits him.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

We had two German Shepherds once called Ronnie and Reggie, after the Kray twins! I didn't think they were daft names, thought it suited them.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I wanted to call Danny 'Moose'. Not sure why, though I do think it'd suit him. I obviously didn't win that one.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

i heard on the radio today about two rotties that attacked a child (man got a jail sentence :thumbup: ) he had called the boy fat boy and the girl pretty girl 
they seemed like pretty daft names to me but nothing apart from that
eta just remember hearing a dog called face


----------



## snipeblade (Nov 2, 2011)

a neighbour of mine had a cat called "RIVER MOTUEKA"to hear him shouting that of a night i thought he,s been on the waccy again.:nonod:


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh actually, how could I forget!? Our old German Shepherd was originally called "Chaka Khan"! (Not named by us, I'd like to add!)
:w00t:


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I had Grufty Lurker and I never ever met another dog with the same name so it's either silly or unique.

I had a springer called Maximus Eraddicus.

I currently have Bizkit Orinoco Jackson and Shannow Asher Hetfield

I had a cat called C fer and then a Teabag also brother and sister called Widget and Wingnut.

A work colleague has cats called Tinkyflower and Sweetie.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Snuggles said:


> .
> 
> My BIL has got a Spinone called Einstein which actually really suits him because he looks wise... even if he doesn't act it. :lol:


My mate calls my Dalmatian Einstein, but she also says his single brain cell gets lonely!! She loves him really :hand:


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

somneone I know has a staffy called Dogit


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I know a greyhound called Bob

and two springer/cockers called Muffin and Treacle, mother and daughters.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I know a Chinese Crested called Percy  :001_tongue:

hmmm
a YumYum I know, i mean thats wild isnt it?


If I had a cat I would call it Pancake :smile:


Dillon was nearly *****.


Our old GSD was Caleb but i think thats a beautiful name and is becoming more common in boys now.


----------



## debs78 (Jul 18, 2011)

Rottweiler at our park called Teddy Bear, doesn't get shortened to Ted, she shouts his full name


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

OH used to have a cat called cooking fat 

All mine are stones - Bluetopaz, Sapphire, Ruby, Opal and Coral. My boy is Cinnebar which is the ore of mercury and a lovely red colour, but it is usually shortened to Cinn which suits him very well lol


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

I know a boxer called spanner and a cross called lamb chop! Crazy, huh?


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

My Weimaraner puppy is called Cheddar and it suits him perfectly as he is a big chunk for his age!


----------



## Autaven (Dec 10, 2011)

Everyone always has a chuckle when I tell them my CKCS's name - George. I thought it was cute and like a little old man name that's why we picked it!


----------



## Woofer Roo (Jun 19, 2011)

A friend swears she knows someone that called their dog Deefer, as in D for Dog 

xx


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Hugo nearly got called Pi. That would have been quite daft.

As it is I think the combination of Oscar and Hugo is pretty daft too. I feel terribly middle class when I tell people what the dogs are called. I also have a horse called Poppy and have, apparently, managed to steal all the baby names my brother had lined up while his wife was pregnant! (Hugo was stolen by their friends who had their baby first).

I think all these names are just brilliant. My favourite is Swallow. You so would have to do recall to a whistle to save your blushes.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Autaven said:


> Everyone always has a chuckle when I tell them my CKCS's name - George. I thought it was cute and like a little old man name that's why we picked it!


My mums old Blenheim Cav was named George


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> We had two German Shepherds once called Ronnie and Reggie, after the Kray twins! I didn't think they were daft names, thought it suited them.


Our next door neighbours have 2 American Boxers called Ronnie and Reggie! Not sure if that's how they planned it as they had Ronnie first and then about 18 months later then got their new pup and called him Reggie!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol some of these names are hilarious!!!

I know a Pomeranian called Hobbs, and BC's called Paul and Bob 

Also my aunt called her black lab Sabina as her 2 sons wanted to call it beans but it wasn't feminine enough


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

We had a staffie in the kennels called 'Dave' makes me laugh everytime


----------



## troublestrouble (Oct 19, 2011)

i wanted to call Stark 'Strife' so i had Trouble and Strife but the man said i wasn't allowed 

then i wanted to called her 'Lil'lun' as in Little One but couldn't decide how to spell it and again the man said no  


one of friend's cat is called cat in norweigen (is that wat the language is called, my brain isn't working) and he says if they got another one they'd call it cat in japanese and keep running with the theme


----------



## Conalex (Jan 4, 2012)

We picked up our new Staffy pup yesterday and we've named him Trevor. It was either that, Boris or Dave. My misses wanted something standard like Boycey but I figured something.silly would add character.

Nothing compares to my mates dog who was called Nan. We were kids at the time but naming your dog Nan makes no sense at all


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Our next door neighbours have 2 American Boxers called Ronnie and Reggie! Not sure if that's how they planned it as they had Ronnie first and then about 18 months later then got their new pup and called him Reggie!


I know a Ronnie and Reggie too - these two are JRTs

Naomi x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

My cocker spaniel is called Rudi, although he lives up to his name cos he is always humping our springer:blush:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Someone near me has a Ridgeback male called Bonny Lad


----------



## s4simo (Mar 27, 2011)

My friends cat is called Steve - its a girl!
The OH said whatever we called our dogs it had two pass two criteria; 1 you could shout it out on a walk, and 2 you wouldn't be embarrassed to stand up when the vet shouts their name 

My OH had a red setter years ago called Inty. I thought it must have some really exotic meaning but he explained that when they got him everyone said 'ah Inty cute' 

the kids reckon monte should be called stop, No or Put That Down. The OH calls him WMD as in weapons of mass destruction because he can smell really bad 

My sister in laws Doberman is called Dora and their Newfoundland is Mike.


----------



## Obzocky (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm sure there are more around but the two which made me smile the most were What and Why. Those were the names they had on their records and the names their owner shouted in the park. I thought it was rather amusing at the time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

We had a cat called Archimedes, later shorted to Archie

I know someone with a collie named bunny

My grandad had some really funny names for his cats

Mouldy - as she was rescued from in a bin as a kitten covered in rotten food.

Half face - He had half a white face and half a black face

Black face - he had a black face

Horse - because she was really big

fusty - because she smelt horrible

ETA - My mum's friend had a dog called Winchester . I used to walk him a lot as a teenager but got embarressed whenever anyone asked what his name was even though he wasn't my dog, so I lied and told them Winnie


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

someone i know has a JRT named Sniff


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

there's a lady in the market on one stall with a chihuahua called chi


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

My mums Greyhound is called Prince and my friends Great Dane is called Daisy :hand:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I know of two dacshands (sp?) called Ant and Dec, they are brothers and were named after the celebs!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

we have a 'Kevin' an 'Aiden' 'Gibson' 'Calon' think the others are all fairly normal shouldn't forget 'Shocka' though


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

A Chinese crested called fluffy (?)

a RR x lab my OH family owned, his dad named the dog cuddles...

and quite a good one I thought ,, a beagle called Poirot..

Oh and a good reason not to let kids name dogs...a guy in the park has the task of recalling his dog....called Zorro !


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My brother has/had a cat alled Gary that was a girl.

Some time ago a had a big coloured horse called Clyde he was like a dog and would follow you every were. When I sold him the people who bought him had their own land behind their garden. They said if he got into the garden which he did as he could force the gate open they had to start putting a padlock on it he would try to get into the conservortary of the door was open.

One of my whippets was named Owen after Micheal Owen I've never heard of another dog called Owen.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

My friends springer is eric, the breeder named it after my friends husband, when they got him at 8 weeks it would have been simple to change it but i talked her into keeping it, i think its great. It does cause a bit of confusion and a few laughs when we arnt sure just which eric she is talking about and she has to be very carefull what she is saying to eric the dog when shes in the garden else she might get some very funny looks from her neigbours.


----------



## Barkie (Aug 22, 2011)

Chintz...........a WSD. She came to us with that name which we thought was embarrassing but it stuck. We also called her Wintz and Wintzy in public. Her original owners chucked her out the day they moved house and a few years later there was an advert saying "chuck out your chintz" :nono:

I often used to call one of mine Dog at home and was told off at dog class for recalling her by calling "Dog". 

We have a cat called Spot (for his coat markings) and I quite liked going to the vets with him.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

A whippet we bred has been named Flash by his owner nothing starnge or daft in that you may think not for a whippet anyway until you are told his owners surname was Gordon so when he was called in at the vets they got strange looks when Flash Gordon is called. His owner has now got married but Flash is still known as Flash Gordon at the vets.

When he was with us he was known as Bindi which is a shortened version of Sibindi which is his KC name It is a zulu word but I can't remember what it means now even now at nearly 6 years old still answers to Bindi whenever we go to visit.

We sometimes meet when I can't avoid them on our walks a dalmation called Alan and his daughter who is crossed with a doberman who is called Nancy. I say we try to avoid them as the woman has absolutely no control over them and they are always off lead. We were told the other day she has actually been banned from walking on the footpath by the land owners as it doesn't belong to the council it is privately owned.


----------



## Ashleigh870 (Sep 18, 2011)

Friends dog called : Askit ... "what is your dog called?.." "Askit" *cue hysterical laughter* 

and a cat called derek .. which just causes silence.. poor derek!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I wanted to call Amber 'Hester' but it didn't suit her.

My cat's have long names, Antigone and Dahlia Parthenope.

Our family dog was named Bounce but her KC name was always a bit long, I thought- Classic Sparkler of Deerview.

Our family cats all had ridiculous names- Jenny-any-dots and cheescake to name just two.

My friend has a collie whippet cross called Domino... somehow that changed to 'Mongo'- not sure how. And she had a JRT named Lizzie who was only ever called 'ree-how'  very odd.


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

My grandma's neighbour's dog is called Moto! I'm not sure if I've spelled it wrong, butvit means fatty in an indian/asian language. It used to suit him causevhe was so, so, chubby as a pup!:001_tongue:


----------



## charlearose (Sep 18, 2011)

my dogs are Gemma, Chullo, Spooks, Narca, Shabba, Hooker & Dude


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

One of my dobes is called Mouse


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok she wasn't a dog but our cat was called Bugsdust, sometimes shortened to Bugs!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I think it's really hard to say wether a name is daft without meeting the dog.. Some pooches just fit there names perfectly.
I came up with a few obsure funky names for Jack.. The OH want a name beginning with J as his sons names start with J.. I stuck my nose up at Jack but then when we got him and saw his personality it just worked.


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

My dog Biggy's full name was Paul Moffit Bigglesworth the Small. My mates and I all named him together and everyone called him it when he was naughty


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

foxiesummer said:


> A papillon was called bog-brush
> 
> A pointer called Fraoch, pronounced Frook, which is Gaelic for heather.
> Image shouting Frook off, lol.


In Scottish tongue, its not said Frook, Froo-ach  I look after a dog called Freuchie, which is basically said Fraoch with 'ee' on the end. And Fraoch is dirt common up here :laugh:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> I think mine is pretty daft.
> 
> Compass.... German shorthaired POINTER....! I know why but we do get funny looks and asked "why"? all the time.


Awww...my new favourite dog! Met one recently (a lady nearby does fostering), he was just lost, so they had him for only about a week. He had been trained in Polish, but understood all my basic commands of sit, leave etc. (I have a BC, I do hand signals ). Such a clever boy, with beautiful amber eyes...can you tell I'm in love? 
Great name


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Stoopid names...well, Shorty makes everyone laugh, 'cause he is. We didn't "choose" that name. We thought he was just staying with us till someone came looking for him, so we didn't give him a name. But when you're talking to a dog you have to call him something, and before we knew it, he was answering to Shorty. Whenever we're out and say his name, everyone goes "Awwww". But that's because they can't see past his little sad face to see what a nutjob he is!
The other one is Neko the cat. I couldn't think of a name, so my friend who speaks Japanese came up with it - it means cat in Japanese. But it's pronounced "Necko", so of course whenever the vet calls "Niko", I just sit there like a dope, then have to apologise for picking a name that no-one who doesn't speak Japanese would know how to say....I know, it's my own fault!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

I think Rasco is a good original name for a dog...some might think it's daft if they didn't know what Rasco means.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

My brother insists on calling Merlin 'Out' his reason for this is so that I can say to people 

'This is my whippet out' as in 'Whip it out' 

I'm explaining because to begin with I didn't get it  

We've had lots of whip-it jokes since we've got Merlin, but I think it's my families sense of humour... my sister asked if I I brought it or did I whip it. 

Ha. ha.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

My cat as a child was called Sidney 

Sidney is my grandads name. he is a very typical farmer and thought it rediculas when we had a kitten which was kept in the house. Animals live outside afterall  So as a joke he was called Sidney for the first couple of weeks and well it stuck :thumbsup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I once came across a dog at the groomers called Freeway, i used to see his name on the list of dogs to groom and get really annoyed! He was a lovely dog but my god, I hate that name! It's horrid!

My next door but one neighbours have a cav called Dfer  and a friend of my mums used to have a Weimeraner called sh*tbag!


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Our girl was called Locket.....because we already had Lucy (Lucy -Locket)

Our cats were brothers so we called them Bits & Bobs (sounds good together but did get looks when you were outside calling Bits!!!)

When i was younger we had a tortoiseshell cat called Buttercup.....when she passed we got another cat and me being a youngster had to call her Butterscotch


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Not really. 
But people now. Did anyone see that girl on The Voice? Twinnelie. *Twinnelie!!!!!!* ffs


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> My cat as a child was called Sidney
> 
> Sidney is my grandads name. he is a very typical farmer and thought it rediculas when we had a kitten which was kept in the house. Animals live outside afterall  So as a joke he was called Sidney for the first couple of weeks and well it stuck :thumbsup:


Wasn't that the name of the dog on Hart to Hart? Showing my age now


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a snake called Toast if that counts


----------



## Ashleigh93 (Mar 17, 2012)

i know two chihuahas ( if ive spelt it right ) called darren and rachel. Quiet unusual.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Squeeze said:


> There was a staffy in the vets once called Steve... Which made me chuckle...
> Must have heard some daft ones but cant thinik of any right now...


I really like the idea of a dog called 'Steve'  *adds to list of possible names for future dog* Then again, the rat in my avatars was called Colin, so it's not that much of a surprise


----------



## roxyapril (Oct 19, 2011)

we had 2 boxers Napoleaon and of course josephine


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I also had a beautiful rat which had a few inputs from others for her name.

Erin Ratticus Ratticus Finch Mahgeehee Mildred Amy Anya

Tis a silly name, but kind of suited her. 

And my first pet, a white hamster was partly named by my sisters partner, and partly named by me- as I was 8 at the time, guess which was mine and which was his :lol:

Eddy Vedder Scamper Boogie.

Also a plecko named Brian and an evil Goldfish of extreme old age named Jean-Claude.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have Spencer. Definitely not a name I would have chosen but he answers to it. Apparently it comes from a surname that meant "dispenser of provisions" and quite honestly, I cannot think of a less appropriate name for a Lab lol. Dispense provisions? More like eat the provisions!

Frank Spencer would probably be more appropriate


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

My OH met a dog called 'Onion' yesterday! He said he was gorgeous and loved playing with Rupert, he wanted to take him home! :laugh:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I think my Biggles is kinda daft but people laugh... then go "ooooh yeeeeeeeah!"

it's cos I think he looks like he's wearing one of those 1920's leather pilot hats


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Maya's puppies were given funny names 

Basket
Quilt
Pencil
Plushie
Novel 
Cookie (one of the normal ones)
Token
Microwave
Squeaky toy

and then Toaster who became Hilti

I've met a Dog named Dog

One of my MIL's dog is called Seger after bob seger although we all call him butters because he behaves and looks like butters from southpark

Years ago in dog training we had two cavaliers come in named Nathaniel and Matthias, they wonderd why the dogs didn't come back 

My husband wants to name a dog Wizbang :yikes: promptly told him no


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

i used to have a cat called baby, dont even know why that name came out of my mouth 

I had 7 foster kittens once all named after hair do's, we had a cowlick (who i kept) a pompadour (who i kept) a pigtails, pony as in pony tail, quiff, bangs and mo as in mo hawk 

I had 2 other fosters and had no idea what to call them so i called the woc and gip which is cow and pig backwards :lol:

Got a cat in cp at the moment called anneka, which means sweet faced and nina ninja 

I am crazy when naming animals sometimes, i do have a cat called tractor tom and jeiger as in the alcohol :lol:

Ohh we have a 21 year old cat at cp who outlived her owner, she is called girl  and we had a russian blue in called JC which is just cat :lol:


----------



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

Alot of people thing my dogs names are silly but they agree they suit there names now. We have Nigel because he looks like a miseable Nigel and Norris after the one from Coronation Street because he is in everyones business.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I forgot about the time someone actually thought I had called Maya her actual nickname which is Fire pants.

They asked me was she actually called Firepants?  I had to explain to was a nickname I use for her :lol:


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

My pup is called Basil (which ive never met another) cos hes all long legs like John Cleese! Weve said if we get another we will get a bossy girl and call her Cybil and then we will have the Fawlty's!

Basil has 2 friends, 1 named Igor who is a scruffy mixed breed and it really really suits him. And his new friend is a pap cross called Spud! Hes far too pretty to be a Spud but hey ho 

We had a neighbour who was obssessed with hippos and named her cat Amos which was the back end of a hippopotAMOS!! random!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I like unusual names - never met another Tekno

Hvae also met dogs called Uzi and Virus ....... both staffies, very much loved and lovely doggies.

Volunteering at the rescue, you find very quickly have multiple dogs of the same name so something unique means everyone will remember the dog, if you say, Ben for example we have probably had 15 bens over time.

Pudding some people think is an odd name, I don't. She responds better to her nickname Chopper / chopsy.... we had one of those at the rescue (was my suggestion though!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

I know of a few silly dog names but the silliest by far was a neighbour who called their cat COOKING FAT....hmm go figure,lol


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

I knew someone with a cat called Frisbee 

And someone with cats called Fat Boy, Kitten, and Shadow Monkey (that last one was named by a 7 year old)


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

My uncle has brilliant names for his cats.

Laucifer for one (he always dissapears on the graveyard behind their house so he has to go out at night and chout "Laucifer" accross the graveyard)
This cat also has a nick name of Loo, his last name is Rolls. 

Then his other cat his called Royce - again with their last name.

When he takes them to the vets he gets alot of comments.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

oh met a dog the other week called Seapher and a cat called Deapher

Seapher - Dog
Deapher - Cat

they thought it was funny to reverse it


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I called my first dog, a beagle, Treebark. We also had a cat called pywackett, goldfish called Kristine and Raymond, and a bird called Bird.

My OH had a cat called Chicken :eek6:


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

theres a little chunky staff arond her called geezer which suits him perfectly 

i also no some one with 3 collies called pickles branston and noodle 

the best was a staff called stains used to get some looks when her owner yelled come stains in the park 

also met a doberman with the full name of chaos havoc untill death which i am totaly stealing if i ever get a dog who suits it :laugh:

people think lexis name is funny as you dont meet many dogs called lexus altho i get some very funny looks when i tell them her full name is lexus lady of darkness  (my nan was afraid of her as a pup as she was thin and all legs with really big ears and she said she looked like a demon )


----------



## Caldil (Feb 7, 2012)

We have a beautiful 8 week old English sheepdog which we have named Mavis. Her oes cousin is called george ( which I find cute)


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Most people look at me weirdly when I say "Yeah my dog is called Donnie"


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Charlies original name was Shadow, but I wanted to call him Bailey or Toast! :lol:

But my sister kept calling him Charlie by accident and it stuck!

My first fish was called Lampost because as we drove up the road from the garden centre with him, thats what I saw. I was very well known in school for that!

xxx


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

My pup atm has a really normal name (Lily) because I don't really have any unusual girl names in mind.

But future dog names for boys are: Fox (which I think is pretty normal tbh!)

Althalus and Whitefang.

But they could always be shortened to Althie and Fang


----------

